# round pen size



## dixie_belle (Dec 6, 2010)

If you were going to build a round pen, how big would you make it? I understand the best size for a big horse is 50' in diameter. However, that is a tad large for these little guys. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## TyeeRanch (Dec 6, 2010)

We have a round pen that was built for big horses. It is 60 foot. Honestly I like the size and do not feel that it is too big for the little ones. I do a lot of round pen work and like the fact that I can work more than one horse at a time without worrying about leg problems from being too "crammed in".


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2010)

At our old place we had two round pens, one was 40' in diameter and the other 60'. The 60' round pen was a little too large for me, as I didn't have the control with more than once horse as I did in the smaller pen, I had to run more and still got some horses not staying to the outside. The smaller one was great, though a little small for multiple horses. When we moved here we put up a 50' round pen and that one is just the right size, imo.


----------



## Reble (Dec 6, 2010)

I like 30'-40' in diameter for my little guys less is best for me.


----------



## Relic (Dec 6, 2010)

l'm not a round pen fan so use a 40x60 oval. We also free lunge yearlings and this has seemed to work the best for them with longer running space down each side.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 6, 2010)

Had a 60' for my big horse and when we got the little ones, I found myself chasing them around the pen until I was worn out. We downsized to 40' and that works best for me. A 50' would work with a well trained mini (meaning one that can and will lunge). My mare is fine but my boys are lazy and have to be "encouraged" to move around the outside.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 6, 2010)

I did ours 40x40 as its just part of the barn all enclosed, I think I would of really liked 50x50 but its all we could afford. You can see its the taller back part of the my stalling part of the barn.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 6, 2010)

I like your barn! can you show us photos of the inside layout?

quote name='wpsellwood' timestamp='1291669015' post='1333285']

I did ours 40x40 as its just part of the barn all enclosed, I think I would of really liked 50x50 but its all we could afford. You can see its the taller back part of the my stalling part of the barn.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont have any inside photos, what I have is 8 stalls in the barn with a small feed room, and then I have 2 cross ties on the other side its about 22 foot wide. I do have 3 slider doors so the air can flow all the way through. The end of the barn is the round pen, in the corners I use it for storage. I love it. We have lots of light, the big florescent ones I think they are at least 10 foot long the ones that still come on below 20 degrees. I think there are 9 of them in the round pen, and then I have 7 in the barn area. I might have some photos on facebook I will look.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Dec 7, 2010)

We have a 30' roundpen with sand base which has become more solid over the years....I find it dreadfully boring to work a horse in a roundpen...helped when I started wearing a radio headset....lol. It is a nice size to start one in long lines.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 7, 2010)

We have two round pens, a 40' and a 50'. The 40' is the one I use most for working horses, although I worry about stressing legs and tend to use the golf cart a lot for exercise - 50' is great for older horses that know their job, and for starting in long lines. Agree with Connie, round penning bores me to tears lol, so I probably do more golf cart work than just round and round.

Jan


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2010)

I've lunged my big horses in a 50', but think 60' would be more ideal. For our minis (A and B size), I love our 40' round pen


----------

